

MIT solves 100-year-old engineering problem  - alecst
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2008/fluid-flow-0924.html

======
wwalker3
The gist is that they've created a better theory of flow separation (roughly
speaking, where a flowing fluid "tears loose" from a boundary surface of some
sort to make a sheet of fluid that folds up and projects out into the main
flow).

Their theory deals only with incompressible flow, so I'm not sure how much
this would help aerodynamic simulations, but it's probably got lots of
applications in hydrodynamics and industrial process simulation.

You can see the original papers at
<http://web.mit.edu/ghaller/www/papers.html>.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
This is one of the reasons why I get most of my news these days through HN,
and typically read the comments first. I get a concise summary and usually
more interesting links to the original research.

~~~
Herring
I'm a little bitter that I can't get the concise summary in the RSS feed. Or a
real feed for that matter. A lot of links never show up at all.

------
tjic
It's fascinating science, but the one thing that it proves to me is that MIT
has absolutely solved the science of the press release. They do a far better
job than most other engineering schools that I know of at hammering the
message (for any given message) home, over and over, in breathless prose.

The very fact that they've subtitled their magazine (" Technology Review") as
"The Authority on the Future of Technology" is proof of that.

Hell, the fact that they've gone beyond press releases to printing up their
own hagiographic magazine is proof of that.

I don't say this to be bitter - as someone for whom marketing does not come
easy, I'm perpetually impressed by what a great job they do.

